# Does someone ever recovered without Medication ?



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

If intrad something like dp Manuel i see a lot that they tool Medication. 
I'm really affraid of Medication.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Don't be. I was, too. My initial panic attacks revolved around being afraid of side effects of medication i took, and i was by a miracle convinced to stick to zoloft (in my case). But yes, about 50% of the recovery stories i read were med free.


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

But How do i win that fight


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

Pff i know but its so difficult  that dp is so scary , like i'm to conscious of myself Pff


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2013)

Most of peoples suffering from DP only comes from their fear of it.


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes i really think thats the problem because i got afraid of it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2013)

When I was little I was terrified of getting shots and as far as I was concerned getting one was he worst thing that could ever happen to, so I ended up making it a thousand times harder on myself purely because of my fear and agonizing it. Now I can get shot and it's like nothing.

Same thing goes for DP, I stopped fearing it and now it bothers me far, far less than it initially did.


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

Oke but how to stop being afraid ? 
I r3covered before but i really forgot. Its so stupid. 
Why cant i do it again ?
No im afraid its forever


----------



## Greenleaf (Jul 13, 2013)

Fearless I have a few questions for you, but your inbox is full? It wont let me send it. Says that you cant receive them.


----------



## Greenleaf (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, I am really wanting to get in touch with my emotional self, and I opened up to my dad about my past, and our family last night, and it helped a lot... It was a good cry. I was just wondering, what are other ways to seemingly heal and really get my emotions out? I have been through the mill and it feels like it could be a process, but I don't want to think that it's going to be difficult.. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Greenleaf (Jul 13, 2013)

Also, during the dp, I have done a lot that I regret and hurt over.. I don't want to use DP as a crutch though, or to make light of the things I had done and am currently going through.. I really want to forgive myself of these things. I just feel a lot of hurt and anger.


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

But i dont think Thats not for all the people THE problem. 
Because i had very good parrents. 
They didnt abuse me or anything .


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

Because i love them , they love me , they raise me and they arevstill helpingbme a lot.,

What do you think is good ?}


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Fearless said:


> Look, I will not be able to tell you that right now because it is a very broad subject. What is important for you to understand is that, growing up, everybody looks at his father as the perfect (and "normal") man idol, and looks at his mother as the perfect (and "normal") woman idol. And since, everybody only has ONE reference (because you had ONE childhood and grew up in ONE family), if your parents aren't credible people (credible means they are TOTALLY honest, and never hide their emotions), then you have learned a false and dysfunctional pattern, because you grew up in a lie. If your parents abused you emotionally, then emotional abuse is also "normal" for you.
> 
> For example, my grandfather's father beat up him frequently, and he still says things like "The more my father beat me, the more I loved him.". So, what is "normal" for some people is not normal at all. My grandfather is a serious alcoholic and carries serious emotional wounds, and he isn't even aware of that, because he still thinks that his father was a good father.
> 
> I grew up with an alcoholic father, and I actually believed that the fact that my father is drunk on a lot of Tuesday afternoons is "normal". I also thought that when he is drunk and emotionally abusing me, that is also "normal", or that I deserve that (because my father was always right and perfect in my eyes). So I repressed and denied the anger I felt, and I ended up with a huge wound in me.


FEARLESS, you are right on here as usual. A person learns to love and appreciate themselves by their parents expression of love towards them as individuals. What most people on here fail to realize is that this parental attachment in our minds translates into how we view the world and our place in it. If your mother was always worried about money and criticized you when you wanted to do something for yourself then this mindset will create a personality conflict.This mindset causes enmeshment and co-dependency issues where in essence other people affect your emotions more than you do.

I still love my parents very dearly, but through this DP process i have realized the method of thinking that led me here was installed during my childhood...when i was left alone alot and never really felt like anyone cared about my feelings. I'm 32 years old now and am just realizing that these are the roots of my emotional issues as an adult. I was bullied in grade school and no one seemed to care, I had poor grades in grade school because i hated being bullied and no one seemed to care...eventually i found activities that made me feel as if i was cared about but the underlying issue still hadn't been resolved.

Emotional roots are comparable to a tree that has been growing in the forest for years, you have to keep digging and digging but eventually you will uncover the roots of all your pain.


----------



## Greenleaf (Jul 13, 2013)

I feel a lot of things.. My parents divorced when I was 14-15 years old. My best friends left to go to different schools.. I went to different churches and firstly started getting involved with boys. Kept trying to fit in with my friends.. Became a people pleaser. I turned into a totally different person. I gossiped and judged and all sorts of things I'd never imagine for myself.. What bothers me the most is I can't remember it.. Went through abusive relationships.. My senior year I moved 5-6 times, another new church, and a new school.. After I graduated, I started developing severe panic attacks, and that's what gave me hypochondria, and other issues. I was diagnosed with Major Depression and GAD. My aunt's wanted me to live with them so I did.. Throwing myself into jobs.. I want to get over these things.. I want to be me again. My parents divorced because my father was an alcoholic. My mother always was on medicine and my dad looked down on that.. My mom remarried about a year or two after being divorced from my dad.. And she is still a worrier. I'm scared that there's too much that I'm not going to be able to overcome.. I've been reading through your blog, but I don't know which precise one to look at..


----------



## Greenleaf (Jul 13, 2013)

Another thing that doesn't help, is the church change.. I went from being raised in a Catholic church, being pressured into going to a Pentecostal church. And it was just, ugh.


----------



## Greenleaf (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you Fearless


----------



## Optimist (May 29, 2012)

I myself have recovered without medications, please read my thread if you'd like.

Anyways, Many research results have shown that SSRI meds work no better than a placebo, check that up if you like. This fact tells a lot about medications in my opinion.


----------

